# MAJ drivers Bootcamp+léopard



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
J'essaye de mettre à jour les drivers BootCamp depuis mon passage sous Léopard.
Comme indiqué dans BootCamp, sous XP il faut insérer le DVD de Léopard pour avoir MAJ.
Hors a l'insertion du DVD, cela ne marche pas ... j'ai un message comme quoi le format n'est pas reconnu...

Avez-vous une idée du problème ?
Est-ce que je procède mal ? ou il y a t'il une autre méthode ?


Merci


----------



## R1x_Fr1x (7 Décembre 2007)

Juste une question... pourquoi cherche tu a mettre a jour des pilotes? les installer, je comprend, mais les mettre a jour? ...

Quand tu installe XP via BootCamp, il faut inserer le DVD de Leopard a la fin pour l'installation automatique des pilotes...

As-tu essayé d'inserer le DVD de Leopard sous XP, et dans ton gestionnaire de périphérique (panneau de configuration) de faire clic droit => propriété => mettre a jour le pilote => indiquer ton dvd de Leopard?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

Désolé pour ma réponse tardive ...

Quand on examine le contenu de Boot camp (contents/ressources) il y a un Diskimage.dmg qu'il suffit de graver. Ainsi nous avons les drivers ...


----------



## 118218 (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

J'essaie d'installer les drivers de mon Macbook Pro sur Windows, mais à chaque fois que je lance l'installation de Boot Camp,  lorsque le transfert des fichiers est en cours j'ai à chaque fois l'écran qui se fige sur ce message d'erreur:

"Un problème a été détecté et windows a été arrêté afin de prévenir tout dommage sur votre ordinateur(......)"

J'ai pu remarquer que ce n'est jamais sur le même fichier (en cours de transfert) que le Mac plante! J'imagine donc que ça n'a rien à voir avec le DVD d'installation.

J'ai bien mis à jour le logiciel Mac et la version de windows a toujours très bien fonctionné sur mes pcs.

J'ajoute que j'ai aussi essayé d'installer les pilotes à travers le getionnaire de périphériques comme l'a indiqué R1x_Fr1x mais sans succès, windows ne trouve pas les drivers dans le cd..

Vous seriez très gentils de m'aidez car bien qu'ayant cracké pour ce fabuleux Mac, j'utilise encore essentiellement Windows pour programmer pour mes études. Et ayant mes examens la semaine prochaine je suis un peu dans la mélasse!!


----------



## 118218 (17 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

pour ceux qui auraient le même problème que moi, vous n'avez qu'à utiliser la mise à jour de Boot Camp pour Pc disponible ici:
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/bootcampupdate21forwindowsxp.html

avec moi ça marche nikel, tous les périphériques sont reconnus.

Il faut donc installer la mise à jour à la place du cd d'installation de Leopard...


----------



## Tahitibow (19 Août 2008)

118218 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pour ceux qui auraient le même problème que moi, vous n'avez qu'à utiliser la mise à jour de Boot Camp pour Pc disponible ici:
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/bootcampupdate21forwindowsxp.html
> ...



Hello,

faut-il absoluement SP3??? Toi tu l'as?? pcq je ne possède hélas que le SP2 moi  

Je vais toujours essayer on verra bien!!!


----------



## Tahitibow (19 Août 2008)

error dsl


----------



## Tahitibow (19 Août 2008)

118218 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> pour ceux qui auraient le même problème que moi, vous n'avez qu'à utiliser la mise à jour de Boot Camp pour Pc disponible ici:
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/bootcampupdate21forwindowsxp.html
> ...




Voilà je viens de tester l'affaire. En fait, tu l'exécutes sous Mac OS??? Pcq c'est un .exe et moi mon mac m'affiche (comme a chaque fois que c'est un .exe) une fenêtre texte !!! Et rien d'autre ne se lance... 

Est-ce normal? Ou alors tu le lances sous windows mais alors comment arrives-tu à lancer windows sans l'interface boot camp??

merci d'avance

Tbw


----------



## DeepDark (19 Août 2008)

Tahitibow a dit:


> Voilà je viens de tester l'affaire. En fait, tu l'exécutes sous Mac OS??? Pcq c'est un .exe et moi mon mac m'affiche (comme a chaque fois que c'est un .exe) une fenêtre texte !!! Et rien d'autre ne se lance...
> 
> Est-ce normal? Ou alors tu le lances sous windows mais alors comment arrives-tu à lancer windows sans l'interface boot camp??
> 
> ...


Le lien que 118218 propose pointe vers la mise à jour Bootcamp pour windows donc il faut avoir préalablement *installé* windows via bootcamp pour pouvoir l'exécuter (sous windows évidemment).

P.S :un fichier .exe est un exécutable pour windows pas pour Mac, donc inutile sous OSX.

P.S 2 : Tu comptes faire quoi avec cette mise à jour?


----------



## Tahitibow (19 Août 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Le lien que 118218 propose pointe vers la mise à jour Bootcamp pour windows donc il faut avoir préalablement *installé* windows via bootcamp pour pouvoir l'exécuter (sous windows évidemment).
> 
> P.S :un fichier .exe est un exécutable pour windows pas pour Mac, donc inutile sous OSX.
> 
> P.S 2 : Tu comptes faire quoi avec cette mise à jour?



En fait, j'ai installé ajd Boot camp. Je l'ai directement lancé après. J'ai donc lancé le partitionnage, cette opération faite, boot camp m'a demander de fournir mon disque d'installation windows. J'ai donc glissé la galette... et l'installation de windows s'est lancée ( suites de différents écrans bleus puis choisir la partition puis installation...)

C'est maintenant que mon problème surgit... redémarrage du mac (sous mac OS) arrivé sur ma session j'enlève donc (comme inscrit dans le manuel de boot camp) mon disque windows et l'échange avec mon DVD d'installation Mac 1... Et là ouverture habituel mais pas de lancement d'installation pour les driver ou interface boot camp...

Je ne savais pas quoi faire alors je suis venu lire les articles concernants mon problème et je pensais que 118218 avait rencontré le même problème...

Sais-tu ce que je dois faire??

Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (19 Août 2008)

Tahitibow a dit:


> En fait, j'ai installé ajd Boot camp. Je l'ai directement lancé après. J'ai donc lancé le partitionnage, cette opération faite, boot camp m'a demander de fournir mon disque d'installation windows. J'ai donc glissé la galette... et l'installation de windows s'est lancée ( suites de différents écrans bleus puis choisir la partition puis installation...)
> 
> C'est maintenant que mon problème surgit... redémarrage du mac (sous mac OS) arrivé sur ma session j'enlève donc (comme inscrit dans le manuel de boot camp) mon disque windows et l'échange avec mon DVD d'installation Mac 1... Et là ouverture habituel mais pas de lancement d'installation pour les driver ou interface boot camp...
> 
> ...


Ton disque de Léo tu dois l'insérer quand tu est sous windows. Le lancement de l'installation des drivers commencera à ce moment là. C'est ce que tu as fait?


----------



## Tahitibow (19 Août 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Ton disque de Léo tu dois l'insérer quand tu est sous windows. Le lancement de l'installation des drivers commencera à ce moment là. C'est ce que tu as fait?



Non, windows ne s'est jamais ouvert en fait. Je pense que mon installation a foirée... Je vais virer la partition et tout recommencer. 
merci en tout cas!!


----------



## DeepDark (19 Août 2008)

Tahitibow a dit:


> Non, windows ne s'est jamais ouvert en fait. Je pense que mon installation a foirée... Je vais virer la partition et tout recommencer.
> merci en tout cas!!


Pour supprimer la partition bootcamp, passe par l'assistant bootcamp, pas par un autre moyen


----------



## 118218 (20 Août 2008)

Tahitibow a dit:


> Non, windows ne s'est jamais ouvert en fait. Je pense que mon installation a foirée... Je vais virer la partition et tout recommencer.
> merci en tout cas!!



Salut Tahitibow,

1)
Quand l'assistant d'installation de windows te demande dans quelle partition tu veux l'installer, tu as bien choisis la partition intitulée "BootCamp"?? Ensuite quand il te propose de formater ou de laisser la partition tel quelle, il faut la formater (en Fat32 si la partition n'excède pas les 32 Go, sinon en NTFS)

2)
comme l'a précisé DeepDark, le lien sur mon deuxième post est utile lorsque tu as réussi à installer windows. Moi j'ai utilisé cette mise à jour parce que le Cd de Leopard faisait planter le PC (lors de l'installation), je n'arrivais donc pas à installer les divers pilotes nécessaires à la reconnaissance des périphériques de mon MacBook Pro. Tu n'auras peut-être pas ce problème.

Enfin si t'as toujours des problèmes pour installer tes périphériques, tu n'auras qu'à faire signe parce que j'ai galéré pas mal de temps surtout pour la carte son.


----------



## Tahitibow (21 Août 2008)

118218 a dit:


> Salut Tahitibow,
> 
> 1)
> Quand l'assistant d'installation de windows te demande dans quelle partition tu veux l'installer, tu as bien choisis la partition intitulée "BootCamp"?? Ensuite quand il te propose de formater ou de laisser la partition tel quelle, il faut la formater (en Fat32 si la partition n'excède pas les 32 Go, sinon en NTFS)
> ...



Ok,
en fait, je n'avais pas fini l'installation (car mon DVD windows est une mise à jour...) et donc mon mac s'est relancé et je cherchais comment installer les différents drivers, mais windows n'était pas installé du tout...
Maintenant, j'attends le DVD xp d'un ami et je pense qu'à ce moment là il n'y aura plus de problèmes  !!!

En tout cas merci. Décidément, je ne sais pas ce que je ferais sans ce forum


----------



## DeepDark (21 Août 2008)

Tahitibow a dit:


> Maintenant, j'attends le DVD xp d'un ami et je pense qu'à ce moment là il n'y aura plus de problèmes



Ben c'est à dire que si. Au niveau licence (il y a de forte chances).

Va voir ici pour plus d'infos.


----------



## itsmi_21 (1 Septembre 2008)

Salut a tous, j'ai bien installer windows sp2 sur mon macbook via bootcamp (version de leopard) windows se lance sans probleme mais la impossible d'installer ces foutus codecs bootcamp! 
Lorsque je lance mon cd osX leopard dans la machine, un message me proposant d'installer ces codecs m'est proposé... pas de bol dans la seconde qui suit un autre m'avertit qu'il est impossible de les installer. 
J'ai essayé la methode des drivers bootcamp pour windows comme indiquer cis dessus (je les copies prealablement sur mon bureau du disque fat 32) et la encore message d'erreur: ordinal 264 introuvable dans la bibliotheque de liaisons dynamique....

Je ne sais plus quoi faire ! une idée peut etre?:rateau:


----------



## itsmi_21 (3 Septembre 2008)

solution au probleme apres des heures de recherches et perseverence! j'ai du installer une mise a jour de windows installer pour ensuite pouvoir réinstall le pack2 puis insertion du cd mac osx et la miracle! les codecs se sont installer et tout marche niquel!
Un seul mystere restera a elucider: pourquoi lors des premiers demarage du disque windows via bootcamp le clavier ne repondais pas au moment de l'installation!


----------

